# Unannounced BL book The Masque of Vyle by Andy Chambers cover leaked



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

http://thefoundingfields.com/2013/01/cover-reveal-masque-vyle-andy-chambers/

This morning on twitter a cover for an unannounced book by Andy Chambers made a brief appearance. Appears to be a continuation of the Eldar Series staring the Harlequins!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Why so Serious?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like it and interested to read about the harlies


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

That is the best looking image of a Harlequin i've ever seen. And I agree with Deathklokk, there is a definite Heath Ledger Joker vibe there.


LotN


----------

